# Canada ranks #1 in quality of living



## easyrider (Dec 30, 2021)

This shouldn't be a surprise, especially to those living in Canada. 

Bill

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/quality-of-life-rankings


----------



## travel maniac (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks for the link. But let's not advertise it too much - we like to keep it a secret 

Let's advertise the weather in Canada, especially Alberta this week. That'll stop people from thinking about moving here! Thankfully, it did not stop me from migrating here many years ago!

Thanks again!


----------



## needvaca (Dec 30, 2021)

wow.  The U.S. has ten times the population of Canada.  I didn't know that.  California alone has more people than Canada.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 30, 2021)

if its so great why do they come south every winter?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2021)

Congratulations to my Canadian friends. That is an outstanding achievement by Canada.

Canada have been ranked #1 for the sixth consecutive year.  That is an achievement that every Canadian sure be very proud to have achieved.

Your neighbor to the South the United States of America is ranked number  twenty (20).
That is not all that bad for a country our size and with our total population.

The United States total population is more than the top ten countries combined in this ranking.


----------



## pharmacistking (Dec 30, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> if its so great why do they come south every winter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




Weather sucks


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2021)

pharmacistking said:


> Weather sucks


Sound liked they have good common sense to me. LOL


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 30, 2021)

easyrider said:


> This shouldn't be a surprise, especially to those living in Canada.
> 
> Bill
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/quality-of-life-rankings


Without getting unnecessarily political, I want to point out that the criteria for judging quality of life in this article are enormousy political.


----------



## pharmacistking (Dec 30, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Sound liked they have good common sense to me. LOL




Canada is great. I am Canadian. Weather during winter months can be tough. that's all


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 30, 2021)

Having traveled extensively in 7 of the Top Ten and lived in a couple of them, I’ll still take the USA (except a few states).  No real objection to any of the Top Ten.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 30, 2021)

Look hard enough and you can find a 'Top10' rating for darn near anywhere. Different strokes for different folks. It is said that the 'Happiest people on Earth' live in Denmark. OK. But why? And how does that differ from 'best' place or 'Quality of Living'? 

If you're happy where you live, GREAT! If not, try someplace else.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Look hard enough and you can find a 'Top10' rating for darn near anywhere. Different strokes for different folks. It is said that the 'Happiest people on Earth' live in Denmark. OK. But why? And how does that differ from 'best' place or 'Quality of Living'?
> 
> If you're happy where you live, GREAT! If not, try someplace else.


Denmark ranked #2 in this survey for the best "Quality of Living.."


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Look hard enough and you can find a 'Top10' rating for darn near anywhere. Different strokes for different folks. It is said that the 'Happiest people on Earth' live in Denmark. OK. But why? And how does that differ from 'best' place or 'Quality of Living'?
> 
> If you're happy where you live, GREAT! If not, try someplace else.



Many people are “happy” where they are because they don’t know how “happy” they would be over the hill, where the grass is greener.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Many people are “happy” where they are because they don’t know how “happy” they would be over the hill, where the grass is greener.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But is the grass always greener on the other side?


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 30, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> But is the grass always greener on the other side?



It is in Canada! (And Denmark).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> It is in Canada! (And Denmark).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right now, the grass is probably all brown (or covered in white) in those two places.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 30, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Right now, the grass is probably all brown (or covered in white) in those two places.



Ah yes, the literal interpretation. That’s not why people in those countries are happy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 31, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> if its so great why do they come south every winter?


Oh come on, you know, to escape the cold weather!


----------



## marmite (Jan 1, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> if its so great why do they come south every winter?


I get bored of skiing...


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 1, 2022)

marmite said:


> I get bored of skiing...


Impossible 

Cheers


----------



## mcsteve (Jan 2, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Look hard enough and you can find a 'Top10' rating for darn near anywhere. Different strokes for different folks. It is said that the 'Happiest people on Earth' live in Denmark. OK. But why? And how does that differ from 'best' place or 'Quality of Living'?
> 
> If you're happy where you live, GREAT! If not, try someplace else.


Exactly! I can think of reasons why I could live happily in at least 5 different countries, including my own Canada. So I spend as much time as I can in each of them. My reasons for ranking my top 5 are probably completely different than the next person and rightfully so.


----------

